# Is this an Aiptasia? Should I remove it?



## PsychoFishy (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey all,

Just wondering if I could get some help with identifying something I noticed in my tank. I think it could be an aiptasia. I've included some pics. It is about 0.5 inch across, brownish in colour, round head with what look like short tentacle extensions around the perimeter. Unfortunately I can't see its base because it is in a hole in my live rock.

Do you think it is an aiptasia? If so, should I remove it. I am running a 14g biocube with some zoos LPS, so I don't want this thing multiplying and stinging things. I've heard of people using lemon juice injections to kill aiptasia, or I could just use some putty to seal it in the hole it is in. 

Any tips in identifying it and what to do about it would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

pretty sure it is


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I can't tell much from the middle picture, but the first and last pics look more like feather dusters.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

That's what I thought, too, but I'm pretty sure he means the thing next to the feather duster. 
Def looks like aiptasia to me...



solarz said:


> I can't tell much from the middle picture, but the first and last pics look more like feather dusters.


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

I dunno anything about SW, but maybe this will help

http://aiptasia.ca/


----------



## PsychoFishy (Nov 26, 2011)

carmenh said:


> That's what I thought, too, but I'm pretty sure he means the thing next to the feather duster.
> Def looks like aiptasia to me...


Ya I meant the thing next to the feather duster. Took these pics on my iPhone, so there are rotated weird too. The second picture is a close up of the thing I am talking about.


----------



## PsychoFishy (Nov 26, 2011)

Anoobias said:


> I dunno anything about SW, but maybe this will help
> 
> http://aiptasia.ca/


Thanks for the link!


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

Anoobias said:


> I dunno anything about SW, but maybe this will help
> http://aiptasia.ca/


That was a nice read. I'm pretty sure I have Aptasia and was really concerned at first but it hasn't spread at all in my tank. Must be the Butterfly fish. I should have figured it out because the crazy nut sometimes takes bites out of the BTA when I feed too little. Definately do not put one in your tank. There have been many a time I wanted to kill it but they've been together for over 3 years. In case anyone is wondering, BTA's have an amazing ability to regenerate. I may be crazy but I think this actually makes the anemone more resilient.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Thats Is 100% a Aiptasia. Feather duster DO NOT have tentacles


----------

